# Neoclassic bar issue?



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I picked up some neoclassic bars and suspect theres an issue with them. 

The mounting surface for the shifters seems to be real low on the front curve of the bar. With the bar mounted pointed slightly up, the highest I can get the shifter/brake is level.

For example, looking at the picture of the RitcheyLogic Road bike on the site, Road Logic Steel Bike | Ritchey, I would never be able to mount my shifter/brake hoods.

Anyone experience this? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

What bars have you got? My Cinelli bars, mods 64 or 66 can be made to work but the bottom of the drops cannot be parallel to the ground. They work fine, they just aren't ideal to use with modern brake levers with integral shifters.

My new favorite bars are new manufactured Maes bend. Mine are Velo Orange branded, but there are others out there. I like the bars because the bottoms run parallel to the top giving the bars a nice flat approach to the hoods. The reach is longer than what is on that Ritchey you link to and I find that the added reach gives me another choice in hand position.

Have a peek at this link to compare different bars.

Road Drop Bar Geometry : La Rueda Tropical


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah; the link in velodog's post explains it all. It's what I've experienced.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking at the pictures of the Neoclassics it appears that the brake mounting area should be on the upper half of the hooks, stopping about midway in the hook. Is this how yours are? Or are they dfferent?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

tka said:


> Looking at the pictures of the Neoclassics it appears that the brake mounting area should be on the upper half of the hooks, stopping about midway in the hook. Is this how yours are? Or are they dfferent?


This is what I have. But at best, putting the shifter at the top of the mounting surface, the best I can do is get the shifters level and this is with a pretty decent upwards pitch on the bar. 

Here is what it looks like. Ignore the lousy basement. This is as high as the mounting surface on the bar will go.

https://rkfast.shutterfly.com/pictures/9


Have to say, Ive emailed Ritchey twice on this issue with no response.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

That looks like just about every other Neoclassic install that I've seen. They are a more classic rounded design, and getting that flat top across the ramps and onto the hoods is pretty typical from what I've seen with them. I've been running Streem II and have been able to get a little upward angle on the hoods, but they are a compact design.

Edit: Here's what the Streem II looks like on my bike. The hoods a just a touch high, I'm going to move them down about 2mm this winter when the bike gets overhauled.


----------

